# SimCity 5 Diskussionsthread: Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe



## hamburgcity (12. März 2013)

Und los geht's


----------



## costa (12. März 2013)

Endlich
gibt es fast keine Serverprobleme mehr


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

Also ein Sammelthread beinhaltet ein richtiges Startposting - das ist hier nicht gegeben.


----------



## hamburgcity (12. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also ein Sammelthread beinhaltet ein richtiges Startposting - das ist hier nicht gegeben.


 
Lieber Thilo...Ja, du hast recht. Wir haben in einem anderen SimCity Thread diskutiert, bis uns vorsichtig der böse Finger gezeigt wurde. Daher dachte ich, ich erstelle lieber einen "eigenen" Thread, bevor der Finger noch länger wird.


----------



## McClaine (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ck-simulator-2-update-patch-1-3-1-ist-da.html

kannst ja wennst magst so in der Art aufmachen, oder jemand anders kanns auch machen, dort könnt ihr euch dann austoben 
Vorsichtig böser Finger!? Ich meins euch doch nur gut, die meisten Mods kenne da keinen Spass


----------



## hamburgcity (13. März 2013)

@McClaine: Meinte es nicht so, wie es rübergekommen ist 
Die Anmerkung von Thilo fand ich nur ein bisschen überflüssig. 

Zurück zum Thema: Bin ich der einzige, der Stadt hinter Stadt baut? Ich bin mittlerweile bei meiner 7. Stadt. Die Stadt davor hatte 220k Einwohner und meine letzte jetzt 140k. 
Ich fange immer neu an die ich immer mehr dazu lerne. Problem dabei ist, dass ich es dann immer besser machen möchte. Ich habe jetzt jedoch endgültig realisiert, dass die Maps einfach viel (!!!!!!) zu klein sind. Dachte davor, dass man das irgendwie mit den Städten nebenan "kompensieren" könnte. 
Bin mal gespannt, wann es größere Maps geben wird.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

Bei Maps würde nicht vor ende des Monats von ausgehen da im Moment erstmal die Server richtig Functionieren müssen mit allen Features und die Refreshrate mal langsam ordentlich werden muss das Aktualisierungen in weniger als 3 min geschehen. Wenn dann noch luft ist bei den Servern könnte mir vorstellen das die Server leistungsfähig genug wären auch grössere Stadtkarten zu bewältigen. Immerhin was bringen grosse Stadtkarten wenn die Server nicht in der lage sind damit zu Arbeiten. Maxis/EA kann da viel erzählen aber wenn man es Spielt und erfahrungen macht merkt man sehrwohl das das schlecht optimierte Server der wahre grund sind wieso dies Stadtkarten so klein sind da sie Aktuell noch mit den kleinen Maps was laden speichern angeht zwischenzeitlich überfordert sind weshalb mal ebend mehre stunden Spielzeit ins schwarze loch gezogen werden. Gestern kam auch schon Patch 1.5

Patchlog:

*Allgemein:*



Behebung eines Problems, bei dem das Spiel abstürzt.


*Server-Optimierungen:*



Verbesserte Latenz. Der Regionsfilter und Handel mit anderen Städten werden schneller funktionieren.

Database-Optimierungen, die zu verbesserten Verbindungen führen werden.

Ein Problem bei dem das Spiel in ein früheres Stadium zurückgestetzt wurde, ist behoben worden.

Grössere Erfolgschancen und eine geringere Chance, dass der Fortschritt mehrfach zurückgesetzt wird.


----------



## Florian97450 (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

Ich gebe dir absolut Recht mit den zu kleinen Maps. Und ich hoffe so das es größere geben wird.

Bin momentan noch so in der Findungsphase wie sich alles so auf einander auswirkt. Die ersten 2 Städte habe ich ehr planlos gebaut. Meine neuste City hat jetzt knapp 50k. Also noch weit unter deiner "Hamburgcity".

Eine Frage welche Straßen baust du?


----------



## Dwayne1988 (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

Meine Empfehlung sind immer die mittlere dichte mit den Günzeug zwischen, diese kannste ausbauen zu dichten + Strassenbahn ohne die man den Verkehr nicht bewältigt bekommt wenn Gebäude zu Hochhäusern werden. Wobei das mit den Verkehr in Zukunft besser werden dürfte sofern Maxis mal das verbugtte Pathfindig der Stadtfahrzeuge behebt. So fährt ein lösch Fahrzeug der ein haus löscht und ein Haus weiter Xmal die strasse entlang nur um das Feuer zu löschen wo wenige Meter vorfahren gereicht hätte. Wenn es denen zu schwer ist sollen die halt nen zuweisungswerkzeug einbauen wo man fahrzeuge Routen vorgeben kann die immer wieder abgefahren werden.


--------------------------------------------------
Werde den unterein teil von zeit zu updaten.

Allgemeine Tips und Tricks.

Allgemeines:
1: Wer gerne eine Screenshot machen möchte muss im Spiel die Taste "C" drücken, den Screenshot findet ihr unter Dokumente/Sim City (Eigene Dateien unter Win XP)
2:Wer gern eine kleine Videoaufnahme seiner Stadt machen möchte drückt die Taste "V"

Geld:
1: Es empfhielt sich eine Recylingfabrik mit Plastik, Metal und Legierungs verwertung auszustatten, dazu einen Handelsdepot zu errichten und diese mit entsprechenden Lack, Legierungen und Plastik auszustatten, diese können zu guten Preisen am Weltmarkt verkauft werden.
1.2: Wer schritt 1 noch weiter optimieren möchte errichtet eine Prozessorfabrik und verkauft diese ebendfalls über das Handeldepot am Weltmarkt. Allein durch den Verkauf des Metals und den Proessoren macht man täglich gut 100K Simleons gewinn. Legierungen und Plastik wird Material verwendet was ihr ja Kostenlos erhaltet 

Strassenbau:
1: Sollte man eine Grosstadt bauen mit Hochhäusern, empfhielt es sich anfangs die mittlere dichte Strasse mit den Grünzeug zwischen, da sie ausgebaut werden kann und ein Strassenbahn Update möglich ist.
2: Aufgrund der durch Server beschnittenen Maps empfiehlt es sich immer Vier/Rechtecke Strassen zu verlegen sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, aber man bekommt mehr auf die Karte.
3: Die weißen Vorgaben beim Strassenbau sind zu empfehlen wenn man die Strasse Optimal verlegen möchte.

Wasserversorgung:
1: Wassertürme und Pumpstationen in nähe von Flüssen und Meeren errichten da diese wohl unerschöpflich ist.
2: Wer kein Meer oder Fluss zu verfügung hat kann auch die Pumpstation neben den Klärwerk errichten, das ergibt dann einen gewissen Wasserkreislauf.

Wachstum:
1: Ein Handeldepot steigert die zufriedenheit von der Industrie, nebenbei kann man mit dem Ausbau des Versandlagers verhindern, das Firmen pleite gehen mangels Abnehmer ihrer Produkte.


----------



## hamburgcity (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*



Florian97450 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir absolut Recht mit den zu kleinen Maps. Und ich hoffe so das es größere geben wird.
> 
> Bin momentan noch so in der Findungsphase wie sich alles so auf einander auswirkt. Die ersten 2 Städte habe ich ehr planlos gebaut. Meine neuste City hat jetzt knapp 50k. Also noch weit unter deiner "Hamburgcity".
> 
> Eine Frage welche Straßen baust du?


 
Ich spiele die EN Version, von daher weiß ich grad nicht, wie sie auf deutsch heißen. Alle meine Städte (außer der letzten jetzt) habe ich mit den "linken" Straßen gebaut. Erst meine letzte, habe ich mit größeren gebaut (auf der man zum Schluss die Straßenbahn laufen lassen kann). Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht. Man sollten die großen Straßen auf JEDEN FALL genau so bauen, wie die "Markierungs-Hilfe" (weiße Vorgaben) es vorschlägt. Der Platz, den ich innerhalb der Straßen gelassen habe, war "zu eng" (das habe ich erst bei 80k herausgefunden) so dass die Häuser nicht expandieren bzw. sich upgraden konnten.


----------



## Hoelli (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

hallo,

hat von euch schon jemand einen erfahrungswert, wie das verhältnis von wohnfläche zu handel zu industrie so sein sollte?
ich kämpf irgendwie immer mit dem problem, das wenn ich zu wenig industrie habe, die industrie zwecks mangelnder abnehmer meckert, jedoch bei zuviel industrie wegen mangelnden arbeitnehmer ...

auch werd ich noch nicht so ganz schlau, welche arbeitnehmer ($, $$, $$$) wo gebraucht werden.

habe aktuell 2 größere städte gebastelt - eine mit 370k einwohner die irre schnell gewachsen is, aber jetzt am kollabieren ist  und eine mit aktuell 75k einwohner.

in der größeren sind maxial $$ sims wohnhaft und es reicht finanziell vorn und hinten nicht die zufrieden zu stellen. die kleine stadt besteht fast ausschließlich aus $$$ sims, aber will irgendwie nicht so recht wachsen. und hat einen immensen bedarf an $$ wohnraum und handel.


----------



## hamburgcity (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

Ich habe folgendes für mich herausgefunden:

1. Versuchen so viele Handelslager mit Fracht zu bauen, wie möglich.
2. ABWARTEN UND TEE TRINKEN (wortwörtlich). Manchmal ist der Balken zur hälfte blau, ich baue dann Gewerbe und der Balken bleibt stehen. Sobald Geschäfte entstanden sind, geht der blaue Balken immer mehr runter.
3. Bewohner glücklich machen mit den größten Parks / Sport-Anlagen.
4. Großes Polizei/Feuerwehr/Krankenhaus bauen!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> Die Anmerkung von Thilo fand ich nur ein bisschen überflüssig.



Du findest es überflüssig, wenn ich darauf hinweise, was im Forum gelebte Praxis ist? Dass ein neuer Thread ein Startposting hat, das mehr als drei Worte umfasst und wenigstens erklärt, worum es geht? Tut mir ehrlich leid, wenn ich nicht locker lasse, aber solche Threads werden normalerweise zu Recht geschlossen, da sie keinerlei Abgrenzungen zu anderen Threads bieten. Und wenn Du Dir mal einen "Sammelthread" ansiehst, dann weißt Du, wovon ich spreche.

Also bitte ich Dich freundlich, entweder das Startpost um hilfreiche Informationen zu erweitern oder halt den Status "Sammelthread" rauszuwerfen. Andere User des Forums sollten sehen, was sie bekommen, wenn Du mit dem Etitkett "Sammelthread" wirbst. Und wenn User hier gute Sachen posten, sollten die dann auch im Startpost verlinkt werden.

Das ist beispielsweise ein "richtiger" Sammelthread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/237393-sammelthread-xcom-enemy-unknown.html


----------



## Iro540 (13. März 2013)

Habe seit gestern abend das neue simcity. Muss sagen, macht spass. Jedoch weiss ich bereits jetzt, das mich die kleinen maps stoeren werden.

Was ich jedoch super finde, sind die erweiterungen fuer verschiedene gebaeude und die schoene und ansehnliche grafik. Habe frueher immer stundenlang sim city gespielt. Und gestern abend kam nach sehr langer wartezeit und ueberbrueckungszeit ansatzweise das alte sim city feeling zurueck. Soll ja hier keine bewertug sein, sondern ein tipps etc. topic.

Ich baue immer die groessten vierspurigen strassen ohne gruen dazwischen. Diese strasse nehme ich fuer hauptverkehrsadern her. Baue am anfang meist ein kreuz aus den groessten zur verfuegung stehenden strassen. Dann ist mein geld aus und ich baue kleiner verbindungsstrassen. Habe das frueher auch immer so gemacht. Highways zum verbinden der regionen, avenues fuer die anbindung der highways und dann die kleineren strassen fuer die einzelnen blocks. Hat sich eigentlich immer als gut befunden. Aber ich glaube, ich muss auf grund der groesse der maps ein wenig meine stadtarchitektur zu aendern.

Momentan habe ich 20k einwohner (meine erste stadt) nach 3 stunden spoelzeit. Weiss nicht, ob ich da was falsch machen - wenn ich hier so lese 500 - 1000k in einer stunde... Mag heute nachmittag mal weitermachen. Vielleicht bekomme ich dann mehr einwohner.

Mit der prozessorfabrik muss ich mal probieren. Fuer mich stellt sich nun die frage, ob sich der weltmarktpreis aendert wenn neder eine prozessorfabrik baut???? Muesste ja eigentlich wenn maxis ein wirtschaftssystem eingebaut hat....

Btw: die weissen linien richten sich immer nach den vorher gebauten strassen. Die sind nicht von anfang an da.


----------



## hamburgcity (13. März 2013)

Lieber Thilo,  Tut das wirklich Not, jetzt so ein Fass aufzumachen (bezogen auf Dein "nicht locker lassen") und das "Moderator Zepter" schwingen zu lassen? Was habe ich denn so böses gemacht? Ich habe lediglich ein "Sammelthread" aufgemacht, um allgemeine SimCity Diskussionen zu sammeln (Punkt!)  
Ich habe keinen beleidigt oder sonstigen. Einfach mal chillen  Ist doch alles fine. Die Diskussionen, Tipps und Tricks häufen sich doch auch schon. Sollte jemand auf den Thread gegangen sein, als noch nicht wirklich was drin stand und total enttäuscht gewesen, dann tut mir das auch total leid


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

Naja, da ja auch Forenfremde mitlesen können und nichts vom anderen Thread wissen, von welchem aus du diesen erstellt hast, wäre es schon nett wenn man einen ordentlichen Anfangspost hätte. Du wärst bestimmt auch verwundert, wenn du einen Krimi-Roman lesen willst und dann steht auf Seite 1: Und los geht's!  
Just my 2 Ct's.

@Topic: Läuft denn das Spiel mittlerweile Rund oder gibt es immernoch Verbindungsprobleme, Abstürze und dergleichen mehr? Und vor allem, wie ist denn die Performance bei größeren Städten? Wird da die Hardware stark rangenommen?


----------



## Iro540 (13. März 2013)

Laeuft einigermassen stabil. Habe gerade noch mal das update geladen und nu muessts gehen.

Hardwarehungrig glaub ich nicht sooo stark. Meine grake buw. Cpu werden nicht wirklich beansprucht. Cpu: phenom ii x6 @ 4 ghz und graka: asus hd7970 NON Top oder ghz ed.


----------



## Florian97450 (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

Also ich habe gestern keine Abstürze, Abbrüche usw. und dass von 19:00 bis 24:00. Bin aber auf dem "Antarktika"-Server da ist glaube ich noch nicht so viel los.
Einzige was zu bemängeln ist bei anderen Server wird "verfügbar" angezeigt, aber wenn man drauf will wird überlastet angezeigt, dass war aber vorgestern.

Bezüglich Beanspruchung der Hardware: Ich habe alles auf Ultra bzw. max stehen und meine GTX 560 (ohne TI) hat schon ganz schön damit zu kämpfen. Es läuft aber flüssig. Auch bei meinen 50k Einwohner.
Die Ladezeit sind etwas lange bei Stadtwechseln aber kann auch an meiner 1000er DSL-Leitung liegen. (Habe das Origin Update teilweise mit 13kb/s runtergeladen...)

Naja heute kommt mein neuer Router mit 16.000 über Satellit - sry für off-topic.

Danke für die Tipps: Dwayne1988


----------



## KornDonat (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

Also ich muss ja ehrlich sagen das mir die kleinen Baugebiete ziemlich auf die nerven gehen man bekommt einfach nichts untergebracht und wird eigentlich dazu gezwungen mehrer Städte zu bauen, aber auf genau das hab ich keine Lust ich will lieber eine ordentlich großte Stadt die sich selbst versorgen kann und gut ist. Vor allem wenn man dann noch ein Gebiet hat wo Felsen mit zwischen sind und man mehrer Bauhöhen hat wird das eine einzige Katastrophe mit dem bauen...
Ich hab deswegen jedenfalls erst mal keine Lust mehr auf SimCity auch wenn es an sich ein echt tolles Spiel ist


----------



## hamburgcity (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

@KornDonat 

Genau DAS empfinde ich auch. Ich habe langsam keine Lust mehr, weil mich die kleinen Städte einfach total nerven. Ich habe kein Problem damit, mit vor "Herausforderungen" zu stellen um ein Öko System in den Griff zu bekommen. Ständig jedoch daran denken zu müssen, dass bald die Stadt voll ist, nervt einfach TOTAL!


----------



## Dwayne1988 (13. März 2013)

*AW: SimCity 5 Sammelthread...Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe*

Was Unbedingt gefixt werden muss sind die fehlerhaften berechnungen der Engine. 1 Haus Stufe 1 sagt tolle Shopping möglichkeiten, das Haus daneben ebendfalls Stufe 1 sagt es gäbe keine Läden. Das soll an schlampiger Programmierung liegen da berechnung derart vereinfacht wurden das die ganze Simulation nicht functioniert. Bei 20K einwohnern merkt man davon noch nicht viel aber bei Städten ab CA 100k merkt man es sehr wohl da die Engine das fehlberechenungen machen soll. So sagen wir ein Sim Stufe 1 geht Arbeiten so nimmt die nächste Fabrik/Laden wo er ein freier Arbeitsplatz vorhanden ist, dabei achtet der Sim aber nicht darauf ob der Job nun auch Stufe 1 sondern geht mal ebend den Job eines Sims machen der Stufe 3. Wenn er dann von der Arbeit kommt wird wieder berechnet wo das nächste Haus mit freien Wohnraum ist und der Sim Stufe 1 war zu Stufe 3 wurde wird nun mal ebend zu Stufe 2 da es ein Haus der mittelschicht ist. Das geht soweit das die ganzen Statistiken Wertlos sind die das Spiel einen in die Hand gibt. z.B hatte einmal XXXX frei jobs der Stufe 1 während sagen wir 5 Minuten später XXXX Arbeitslose haben soll. Unteranderen kam der fehler auch das innerhalb kurzer Spielzeit meine ganzen Fabriken geschlossen haben da kein gebildetes Personal angeblich haben würde, dabei sind alle Schulen ausreichend vertreten gewesen. Allgemein müssten die da wohl die ganze Logik umschreiben wieder da diese nicht functioniert. 1 Sim Stufe 1 kann ja nur normal Einkaufen und Arbeiten in Stufe 1 Läden da er aber ständig keinerlei verhaltensregeln kennt, wobei es ja ausreichen würde Sims gewissen Klassen fest zuzuordnern und z.B ein Sim durch seine Bildung Stufe 2 erreichen kann.

Doch das die Logikfehler sieht man ja auch im Verkehr 1 Haus brennt, das direkt danneben fängt auch an zu brennen was macht die Feuerwehr sobald der brand von Haus 1 gelöscht ist? sie fährt die Strasse paarmal entlang und eventuell nochmal durch die halbe Stadt bis endlich ankommt und das Haus bereits niedergebrannt ist. Dann bekommt man natürlich Meldungen wie Feuerwehr zu langsam. 

Nebenbei ist das Regionsmanagement auch unfertig und functioniert nicht so wirklich.

Wenn man sich nun auch die Server Problematik ansieht das die Server Software mehr oder minder zusammengeschustert wirkt und sie anfang des Release eher Alpha Stadium zu befinden schien haben wir aktuell Server die mehr oder minder in der Betaphase zu sein schienen.  Hinzukommt das anfangs nur 9 Server zum EU Release vorhanden waren wenn man die US Server mitzählt so schien man in Sim City keinerlei erwartungen gehabt zu haben.

Im Allgemeinen hat EA/Maxis nun eine Mogelpackung verkauft optisch Hui innen Pfui, die frage die ich mir nun stelle wieso haben die Sim City 2013 überhaupt entwickelt wenn sie ohnehin an keinen erfolg geglaubt haben? Wenn EA nun einen grossen Imageschaden hat irgendwie haben sie es sich verdient da man erfolgreich ein Stück Pre Beta in den Handel geworfen. Man hätte wirklich ernshaft an die Arbeit gehen sollen und kein Spiel Releasen wo an entlichen stellen Programmiercode fehlt für die Logik und eine functionierende Server Software wo nur noch etwas anpassung nötig wäre und vorallen hätte es grössere Stadtkarten gegeben.

Naja bin mal gespannt wie lange sie brauchen werden aus der unfertigen Beta Software die schon durchaus spass machen kann endlich ein Spiel wird was mehr fesselt. Darauf könnte man dann ja mal grob überschlagen wieviel Monate Entwicklung das Spiel zu früh auf dem Markt geworfen wurde was eigentlich mehr als ein schlechter Aprilscherz gedacht war. Villeicht hätten sie es wirklich am 1 April Weltweit Releasen sollen dann hätten einiges vielleicht noch darüber gelacht ^^


----------



## Iro540 (13. März 2013)

Auf jedenfall nervt das mit den kleinen maps. Hoffe, da kommt nen update oder ne aenderung. Weil momentan hab ich das gefuehl, ne demo mit zu spielen.


----------



## Gameover91 (13. März 2013)

Ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das man in einer funktionierende Stadt nie mehr als 200 - 250k einwohner haben kann !
Was aber möglich sein muss wegen den Rathaus Upgrades.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (14. März 2013)

Das mit den kleinen Städten ist echt nervig. Wenn man eine einigermaßen große Stadt hat und dann eine Uni oder noch größere Gebäude bauen will (von Bergwerken will ich gar nicht erst sprechen) muss man mehr als einen Block abreißen um Platz zu haben. Wenn man z.B. Eisen und Kohle unter der Stadt hat, ist für Einwohner gar kein Platz mehr. Als ich bei einer Stadt mit 100k Einwohnern ein neues Kraftwerk bauen musste, habe ich ewig überlegt was ich am ehesten dafür abreißen kann. Das ist echt nicht schön.


----------



## KornDonat (14. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Das mit den kleinen Städten ist echt nervig. Wenn man eine einigermaßen große Stadt hat und dann eine Uni oder noch größere Gebäude bauen will (von Bergwerken will ich gar nicht erst sprechen) muss man mehr als einen Block abreißen um Platz zu haben. Wenn man z.B. Eisen und Kohle unter der Stadt hat, ist für Einwohner gar kein Platz mehr. Als ich bei einer Stadt mit 100k Einwohnern ein neues Kraftwerk bauen musste, habe ich ewig überlegt was ich am ehesten dafür abreißen kann. Das ist echt nicht schön.


 
Jop so geht es mir auch nur das ich mir ein echt blödes Gebiet ausgesucht hab mit Bergen und so ein Blödsinn da hat man dann noch weniger Platz und vernünftig bauen kann da denn sowieso nicht


----------



## Hoelli (14. März 2013)

Ich fang bei mir aktuell an, das alles auszugliedern (Stichwort outsourcing ).
Ver- und Entsorgung in ein anderes Stadtgebiet und dann über die Region ein-/verkaufen.
Und schon hat man in der "Hauptstadt" frei Hand neue Einwohnerrekorde aufzustellen.
Hat auch den Vorteil man kann in größeren Maßstäben gedacht wahrscheinlich 2 große Städte mit einer Versorgungsstadt bequem versorgen.


----------



## Iro540 (14. März 2013)

Hm, vieleicht sind wir, die spieler, auch einfach nur zu dumm um diese spielprinzip zu verstehen. Drauf komme ich, weil ja sooo gross mit spezialisierung der einzelnen maps geworben und eingegangen wird. Jetzt ist es ja so, dass eine map sich auf energieversorgung spezialisiert, die andere auf rohstoffe usw. Wenn man jetzt eine map besiedelt, kann man ja die fehlenden ressourcen einkaufen... Die spezialisierten maps brauchen dann keine unis, kraftwerke etc. weil das ja die spezialisierten staedte liefern.

So weit die theorie.

Ums kurz zu machen: find ich einigermassen doof. Aber vielleicht werden ja die maps noch groesser. Cool wierd ich es finden, wenn man die region bebauen koennte und nicht nur einzelne ausschnitte davon. Das waere ne echt coole region. Da kann man sich ja auch spezialisieren ubd wie in einem "echten", geografischen land auch evtl. mehrere staedte bzw. siedlugen. Das waere revolutionaer und wuerde auch von den spielern akzeptiert und angenommen werden.

Aber, ich habe meine hoffnung noch nicht begrabe, dass wir auf grossen maps spielen werden; irgendwann .

Ah, verdammt zu spaet...


----------



## sh4sta (14. März 2013)

Wenn das mit dem "outsourcing" ja mal richtig funktionieren würde...tut es aber nicht...da Verschwindet hier mal der Strom, dort das Wasser ect. 

Ausserdem is das für mich nicht Sinn der Sache...Was bringt mir ne "Education-City" (Stadt A), wenn ich in Stadt B High Tech Industrie brauche für ne CPU-Frabrik. Die Leute aus Stadt B, aber nicht in Stadt A fahren um zu lernen...
Genauso ne Stadt die sich auf Versorgung "spezialisiert"...Das deckt vorne und hinten nicht die Kosten der Stadt...(zumindest als ich es getestet hab, weiß ja nicht ob da in der zwischen Zeit was passiert is...).

Ich finde das die Karten ruhig locker 2-3mal so groß sein koennten, damit man auch mal gescheit alles unterbringen kann. Ausserdem finde ich das Balancing etwas seltsam, gerade was die Betriebskosten der Gebäude an geht. Die sind teilweise echt übertrieben...als Beispiel mal die Große Feuerwehr...1700 pro Stunde und dann nur 1!!!! Löschzug? Ja ne is klar...die kleine mit 4 kostet glaub ich 1900 pro Stunde...
Genauso, wieso kosten Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel Geld....fahren alle Sims umsonst??? Die sollten sich eigentlich selbst tragen...

Mal ne Frage an diejenigen die auch das Deutsche Stadtset haben. Wieso kostet der "Deutsche Bahnhof" pro Stunde mehr(glaub 425), als der normale (glaub 375)? Die sind laut den Werten gleich, ausser das sie anders aussehen...oder hab ich das was übersehen?


Gruß


----------



## WHi5K3Y (14. März 2013)

sh4sta schrieb:


> wieso kosten Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel Geld....fahren alle Sims umsonst??? Die sollten sich eigentlich selbst tragen...



Also der öffentliche Personennahverkehr rentiert sich auch bei uns nicht durch die Einnahmen und deshalb muss er subventioniert werden. Denke mal das wird in SimCity der gleiche Grund sein.


----------



## Florian97450 (14. März 2013)

Ich gebe sh4sta absolut recht das "outsourcing" klappt nicht so wirklich. Besonders wenn jemand in der Region mitspielt der eine gemischte Stadt mit Industrie, Gewerbe und Wohnhäusern hat.

Bei den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln müsste man die Ticketpreis steuern können. Würde mir hier eine Verschmelzung von SimCity und Verkehrsgigant (vielleicht kennt dass noch der ein oder andere) wünschen.

Ich hoffe dass schnell noch ein paar updates kommen.

Habe gestern nochmal dass alte SimCity 3000 Deutschland ausgegraben. Man waren da die Städte riesig!!!


----------



## sh4sta (14. März 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das hier jemand kennt, soviel zu EAs aussagen... 

Modder beweist: "SimCity" offline und grenzenlos spielbar - Games - derStandard.at

Ich denke das ist erst der Anfang in Richtung größeren Maps. 

*edit*

Ticket-Preise Steuern, jenau der Meinung bin ich auch...das fehlt einfach. Da könnte man wenigstens die Kosten pro Stunde nen bissel drücken...


----------



## WHi5K3Y (14. März 2013)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das hier jemand kennt, soviel zu EAs aussagen...
> 
> Modder beweist: "SimCity" offline und grenzenlos spielbar - Games - derStandard.at


 
Ja, das Vid hab ich auch in nem anderen Thread gepostet. Da kann die Abschaltung des Save-Syncs und die Aufhebung der Stadtgrenzen nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## sh4sta (14. März 2013)

Dann haben wir das Video halt noch ma im SammelThread, kann ja nicht Schaden 

Jetzt machen die Modder wieder die Arbeit der Entwickler...naja...spiel ich halt demnähst ein gemoddetes SimCity


----------



## Fexzz (14. März 2013)

Aber sehr geil, dass Maxis das Modden nicht untersagt und es später sogar ggf. supporten will. Daumen hoch Maxis. Lasst euch nicht von EA unterkiegen.


----------



## Iro540 (14. März 2013)

Sehr schoen. Hoffnung erwaechst aus diesen worten und saetzen.

Ich freue mir


----------



## Hoelli (15. März 2013)

kleines Update zum outsourcing.
In meiner Region wird der Strom den die Erweiterung meines AKW produziert nicht in der Region zum Verkauf bereit gestellt.
Hierbei handelt es sich scheinbar um einen Bug -.-
Ebenso habe ich ein Problem mit der Müllentsorgung feststellen müssen. Nach gewisser Zeit die ich in meiner Hauptstadt verbracht habe und der Müll brav von der Nachbarstadt abgeholt wurde, kam die Meldung, das die Müllkapazitäten der Nachbarstadt voll sind. Dorthin gewechselt - alles leer. Wie es nach einem zurückwechseln dann in der Hauptstadt aussieht, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, da es mir dann gestern zu spät wurde.

Wenn es aber so buggy zu sein scheint, ist das outsourcen aktuell nicht so sinnvoll wie ich es vermutet/gehofft habe


----------



## nulchking (15. März 2013)

So wie ich das verstanden habe laufen die anderen Städte nicht in Echtzeit mit, man aktualisiert immer nur die geladene Stadt.
Die Müllkippe in deiner anderen Stadt hat eine gewisse Kapazität, wenn diese erreicht ist wird kein Müll mehr abgeholt.


Was mich im Moment stört sind die falschen Anzeigen der Graphen bei dem Bedarf, da sollte schnellstens nach gebessert werden


----------



## Hoelli (15. März 2013)

Ok. Das erklärt die Geschichte mit dem Müll. heißt also man kann Müll nicht sinnvoll auslagern. Da scheinbar nur das Recycling.
Bleibt noch die geschichte mit der Erweiterung des AKW -.-

Welche Bedarfsgraphen meinst du denn da genau?


----------



## KornDonat (15. März 2013)

Das mit den Versorgen ist scheinbar wirklich ziemlich buggy, ein Kumpel und ich haben zusammen ne Region erstellt er hat bis jetzt eine Stadt und ich eine er wollte sich um die Stromversorgung für mich kümmern hat denn ein AKW mit 3 Reaktoren gebaut damit das auch reicht und ist irgendwas mit 400MW im + ich kann aber nur 30MW von ihm abkaufen brauche selbst aber um die 100MW. Da stellt sich mir die Frage warum ich nur 30MW von ihm abkaufen kann, obwohl 400MW im + ist...


----------



## Gameover91 (16. März 2013)

Ich bemerke jetzt das erste mal wie massiv das Verkehrsproblem ist. 
Meine neuste Stadt geht fast pleite weil, jeder wirklich jeder ob Tourist Müllabfuhr oder Feuerwehr alle stehen im Stau.


----------



## Iro540 (16. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt ca. 160t einwohner und irgendwie geht es nicht weiter. Meine wasserversorgung kann ich nicht vergroessern, keinen platz. Mein stromerzeuger kann ich nicht erweitern, kein platz. Groessere strassen kann ich auch nicht mehr bauen. Und alle stehen im stau.
Momentan kann ich mich nur durch prozessoren verkauf ueber wasser halten. Meine stuendlichen einnahmen belaufen sich auf -1000 oder so. Steuern kann ich niht mehr erhoehen, bin schon bei 13% und meine bewohner fliehen alle wegen zu hoher steuern.

Was ich sehr sehr komish finde ist, dass obwohl ich 3/4 meiner stadt dem wohnen zugeteilt habe und ca. 1/4 industrie und 1/4 handel, der handel nach abnehmern schreit und die industrie nach arbeitern, und mein "zonen-assistent" mir zu mehr wohnraum raet bzw. mich stellenweise auffordert. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## WHi5K3Y (16. März 2013)

Was auch total bescheuert ist, wenn man mit Städten aus der Region einen Arbeiteraustausch hat. Beispiel: Arbeiter von mir pendeln zu einem Teil in die Stadt eines Kumpels um zu arbeiten und Leute aus seiner Stadt kommen in meine, um Schulen zu besuchen und einkaufen zu gehen. Da meine und seine Stadt aber nur eine Autobahneinfahrt haben könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen was passiert  Die stehen bestimmt 8 Stunden lang auf der Autobahn im Stau kommen dann 10min nach Hause nur um dann direkt wieder arbeiten zu gehen  Dadurch verstopfen die mir auch komplett meine Hauptstraße. Park ´n Ride oder Shuttlebusse helfen da auch nicht und eine Eisenbahnverbindung haben wir nicht. Man kann dieses Problem einfach nicht lösen, total broken! Unerklärlich warum man nicht eine zweite Autobahnabfahrt bauen kann oder meinetwegen auch eine neue Eisenbahnschiene die unseren beiden Städte verbindet. Aber nein um sowas zu bewerkstelligen brauchen sie ja unglaublich hohe Ressourcen und Entwicklungszeit, ich lach mich schlapp, deshalb gibts das ja jetzt schon in ´ner Mod. Ist ja klar wenn, dass es nicht funktionieren kann wenn man nur einen Straßenzugang zur Stadt hat (Die Städte wo die Autobahn komplett durchs Gebiet läuft mal ausgenommen)!

Ein weiterer Punkt den ich total beknackt finde ist der, dass die eine große Region mit 16 Städten, ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen, nochmal in kleine Mini-Regionen von bis zu 4-5 Städte unterteilt ist. Da hat man bspw. zu einer Stadt eine Eisenbahnverbindung und zu den drei anderen hinter den Bergen nicht und zu keiner einzigen eine Autobahn-Verbindung, d.h. der geworbene Punkt des MP´s Sachen mit einander auszutauschen wie z.B. Strom, Feuerwehr ist nicht möglich. Ebenso kann man sich kein Geld schicken. Also der Punkt macht für mich auch keinen Sinn, warum 16 Regionen wenn ich mit manchen gar keine Verbindung habe um mich auszutauschen! Es gibt doch Tunnel im Spiel, hat man doch in der zweiten Tutorial Stadt gesehen. Warum dann also nicht einfach einen Tunnel durch den Scheis Berg ziehen? 

Einfach unerklärlich, da hätten die Entwickler auch selber drauf kommen können!


----------



## Fexzz (16. März 2013)

Das Problem ist halt auch, dass die Sims keine festgelegten Arbeitsplätze und Wohnhäuser haben. Die fahren im schlechtesten Fall jeden Tag woanders hin. So kann ein High-Tech Arbeiter auch mal in einer Fabrik als Kohle-Schaufler oderso arbeiten. :/


----------



## Equilino (16. März 2013)

Hi

Ich bin neu hier und habe ein paar fragen zum spiel. habe es seit gestern und versuche jetzt schon seit langer zeit hochhäuser oder mehr einwohner zu bekommen. aber bei 30000 leuten ist dann einfach vorbei. was mache ich falsch? habt ihr irgendwelche tipps wie ich viel leute in meine stadt bekomme??

danke


----------



## KornDonat (16. März 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt auch, dass die Sims keine festgelegten Arbeitsplätze und Wohnhäuser haben. Die fahren im schlechtesten Fall jeden Tag woanders hin. So kann ein High-Tech Arbeiter auch mal in einer Fabrik als Kohle-Schaufler oderso arbeiten. :/


 
Das ist sowieso das dämlichste überhaupt...


----------



## WHi5K3Y (16. März 2013)

Equilino schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und habe ein paar fragen zum spiel. habe es seit gestern und versuche jetzt schon seit langer zeit hochhäuser oder mehr einwohner zu bekommen. aber bei 30000 leuten ist dann einfach vorbei. was mache ich falsch? habt ihr irgendwelche tipps wie ich viel leute in meine stadt bekomme??
> 
> danke


 
Da du schon 30000 Einwohner hast nehme ich mal an, dass alle drei Zonen ausreichend vorhanden sind. Ist das der Fall verstehe ich eig nicht so ganz warum deine Stadt nicht wachsen will? Sind Strom, Wasser, Abwasser, Feuerwehr und Klinik bereitgestellt? Wenn die Leute das haben können sie auch noch komplett die untere EKS sein und trotzdem kommen mehr. Du kannst dann natürlich auch anfangen bestimmte Gebiete eher für die höheren EKS zu beanspruchen, z.B. mit Parks für die jeweiligen Stufen.


----------



## KornDonat (16. März 2013)

Equilino schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und habe ein paar fragen zum spiel. habe es seit gestern und versuche jetzt schon seit langer zeit hochhäuser oder mehr einwohner zu bekommen. aber bei 30000 leuten ist dann einfach vorbei. was mache ich falsch? habt ihr irgendwelche tipps wie ich viel leute in meine stadt bekomme??
> 
> danke


 
Welche Straßen hast du denn genommen ? Wenn das die mit geringer oder mittlere Dichte sind dann entwickeln sich die Häuser auch nicht zu Hochhäusern.


----------



## Equilino (16. März 2013)

ich habe strassen mit strassenbahnen,habe busse und öffentliche strassenbahnen,sogar ein schiffverkehr. bildung habe ich. ich habe überall parks.

habe ich eventuell einfach zu wenig geduld??
spiele jetzt seit 4 stunden und bin einfach auf den 30000 leuten.

habt ihr generell ein paar tips??


----------



## Equilino (16. März 2013)

und was muss ich machen wenn steht, wir haben zuwenig kunden


----------



## KornDonat (16. März 2013)

Wenn du zu wenig Kunden hast dann musst du für mehr Bevölkerung oder weniger Geschäfte sorgen 
Auf welcher Spiel Geschwindigkeit spielst du denn ? 
Eigentlich sollte man nach 4std schon locker die ersten Hochhäuser haben.


----------



## Equilino (16. März 2013)

je nachdem mal dreh ich die geschwindigkeit auf und machnachmal wieder runter.. aber irgendwas mache ich falsch


----------



## Equilino (16. März 2013)

und was mich am meisten nervt, es wollen keine leute kommen

helft mir


----------



## KornDonat (16. März 2013)

Also ich weiß nicht woran es liegt das du keine Hochhäuser bekommst.

Und so ganz nebenbei, Doppelposts sind nicht erlaubt


----------



## Equilino (16. März 2013)

es geht ja nicht nur um die hochhäuser, sonder drum das ich kein volk bekomme. lausige 30000 leute


----------



## WHi5K3Y (17. März 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage Ich bekomm immer, aber auch wirklich immer vom Spiel gesagt: "Deine Stadt konnte nicht richtig mit den Servern synchronisiert werden.", wenn ich mich aus dem Spiel ins Hauptmenü begebe und dann auf den Desktop gehe oder auch wenn ich sofort auf den Desktop gehe. Wenn ich dann wieder ins Spiel komme kann ich meine Stadt entweder zurücksetzen (mir fehlen da ein par Minuten Spielzeit) oder ich kann sie aufgeben  Ich dachte die Saves werden in solchen Fällen auf dem PC gespeichert und dann in die Cloud geladen?


----------



## agentsmith1612 (17. März 2013)

Habe seit Freitag auch SimCity weil ich Aufbauspiele sehr mag. Habe gerne immer Anno und die Caesar Reihe gespielt.
Aber so wirklich kann ich mich mit Sim City noch nicht anfreunden.

- Meine Probleme sind häufig, dass ich irgendwie keine Bestätigung in irgendeiner Weise bekomme ob z.B. 1 Krankenwagen ausreicht oder ob 4 zu viel oder zu wenig sind. 
- Ob ich 2 Schulbusse oder 10 brauche, ab wann ich eine kleine oder große Feuerwehr brauche.
- Die einen sagen ich hab nichts zum einkaufen obwohl nebenan direkt Gewerbegebiet ist in ensprechender Einkommensklasse die im Gewerbegebiet sagen zu wenig Kunden.
- Dann kommt oft ich hab kein Wasser oder die Kacke kommt das Klo hoch dann bau ich neues Frischwasser oder Abwasser, aber es passiert nichts. Ich baue aber immer dann neben den vorhanden Anlagen weils da halt Wasser gibt oder die ******* halt abfließt, oder sind meine Straßen dann zu lang ?

Jetzt das größte Problem: Ich habe schon 5 neue Städte gebaut weil ich immer weider geragte bin, egal ob bei 5.000 Einwohnern oder 50.000 irgendwann immer mega Stau nichts geht mehr. Bei großen oder kleinen Straßen, ich bekomms nicht in den Griff, entweder auf der Autobahn die in mein Gebiet fährt oder in meiner Stadt selber.
So macht mir das Spiel echt keinen Spaß mehr.
Hab schon vieles ausprobiert: 
Schachbrett wie früher in jedem Aufbauspiel -> schlimmster Stau überhaupt
Große Autobahnen mit wenigen Kreuzungen außen rum und als Hauptstraßen --> Sobnald iene Kreuzung kommt wo die dann alle rein wollen oder raus wollen Stau
Einfach nur Bögen machen, (Schlangenlinienstraßen) --> zu geringe Dichte und langweilig -> und trotzdem Stau

Hat vielleicht jemand Tipps ?


----------



## Gameover91 (17. März 2013)

Wir alle hoffen das genau diese Dinge mit Patches geändert werden


----------



## costa (18. März 2013)

Mein größtes Problem ist, dass von meinen 2mio $, die ich von Stadt A nach Stadt B geschickt habe, nur 37.000 in Stadt B angekommen sind...


----------



## Laangen_23 (18. März 2013)

Hallo, mein grösstes Problem ist dass ich 10 Müllwagen habe die nix tun, und der Müllberg steig ohne Ende.
Gibt es da ein bekannten BUG??


----------



## Quadwo (18. März 2013)

Ja, das Spiel hat diverse Bugs und ja, das gehört in eine Beta, aber betrachtet doch mal einer die positiven Aspekte...

Die grafischen Details sind einfach Hammer. Es gibt einen ganzen Haufen neuer Elemente und auch wenn man mich gleich ausbuhen wird - ich find die kleineren Karten toll. Man kann eben nicht alles auf einmal haben. Man muss mit dem, zur Verfügung stehenden Platz Haushalten können. Es ist noch immer ein Simulator und dazu hat man schon immer Geduld gebraucht. Wer mit 10k Einwohnern, schon seine ganze Karte zugepflastert hat, soll meines Erachtens auch keine Riesenmetropole erfolgreich bewirtschaften können. Ebenfalls, wer nicht auf den Aufbau seiner Stadt achtet, sondern nur darauf guckt innerhalb einer Stunde 50k Einwohner zu haben, braucht keine tollen Belohnungen erwarten. Das ist alles super und verleiht dem Spiel tiefe, Detailgenauigkeit und nicht zuletzt eine gewisse Herausforderung.

Und noch Eins... Den Spieler durchgehend online zu halten ist keine Nerverei, sondern die Unterbindung von Cheats und das Funktionieren des globalen Wirtschaftssystems.

Mein erstes Fazit: Das Spiel ist eindeutig zu sehr verbuggt, als das man es verkaufen dürfte. Viele der neuen Ideen, funktionieren nicht richtig und stören den Spielverlauf, speziell was den Multiplayer mit Freunden angeht und das ist äußerst Schade. - Aber das Spiel ist vielversprechend. Sofern sich die Fehler einstellen und die Bewohner etwas intelligenter interagieren, wird das bei weitem der beste Teil der Serie.
An alle Obernörgler: Wenns euch wie es jetzt ist, nicht passt, legt das Spiel ein paar Monate zu Seite und startet dann erneut. Dann gehe ich doch mal schwer davon aus, dass EA die Probleme in den Griff bekommt. Es ist ja schon deutlich besser, als nach dem Release


----------



## agentsmith1612 (18. März 2013)

Quadwo schrieb:


> An alle Obernörgler: Wenns euch wie es jetzt ist, nicht passt, legt das Spiel ein paar Monate zu Seite und startet dann erneut. Dann gehe ich doch mal schwer davon aus, dass EA die Probleme in den Griff bekommt. Es ist ja schon deutlich besser, als nach dem Release


 
Genau, dass hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.


----------



## Quadwo (18. März 2013)

Da der Frust über die ganzen negativen Postings jetzt mal abgeflaut ist, auch noch ein bisschen was, dass besser zum Thread-Thema passt ^^ :

Straßen: Anfangs nur ein-zwei starke Verkehrsarme basteln, den Rest mit den kleinsten Straßen beginnen und nur ausbauen, (Upgrade Button) wenn die anliegenden Wohn-Gewerbe und Industriegebiete wachsen sollen. (Von alleine tun sie dass mit den Slum-Straßen nämlich nicht) -> Kontrolliertes Wachstum. - In der Ruhe liegt der Schlüssel zum Erfolg

Bei Feuerwehr/Rettung/Müllabfuhr usw. nur dazu bauen, wenn es nötig ist. (Nicht im selben Moment des Bau's gleich 5 Garagen anbauen! - Das kostet unnötig.)

Imho wichtigstes Gebäude:
Handelszentrum + der Industrie angepasste Lageplätze

Wenn das stetige Einkommen auf 1.000/h runter fällt, keine weiteren Gebäude errichten, die dauerhafte Kosten verursachen.

Wohngebiete sollten etwa 1/3 der Karte einnehmen.
Gewerbegebiete sollten max. 1/5 der Karte einnehmen.
Industriegebiete sollten max. 1/6 der Karte einnehmen.
(Alles nur vom Augenmaß abgeleitet ^^)

Wenn sich Gebiete upgraden, bekommt ihr während der Bauphase keine Kohle daraus. Auch nach Fertigstellung dauert es ein bisschen bis die Häuser bewohnt/ die Industrie läuft etc.

Bei ca. 5k Einwohner, sollte die erste Bodenressource angezapft werden um der Wirtschaft einen merklichen Aufschwung zu verpassen. (Zuvor Handelszentrum bauen!)

Bei 10k Einwohner sollte die Kläranlage stehen, um nicht im Dreck zu versinken.

Angebotene Aufträge deiner Sims verursachen meist Schaden an deiner Stadt, werden allerdings überaus gut bezahlt. ("Pech-"faktor vorhanden, sprich wenn alles 1A läuft, nicht unbedingt riskieren.)

Auf Straßenbahnen verzichen. Shuttlebusse übernehme diese Aufgabe bis min. 100k Einwohner wesentlich günstiger. Auch danach nicht wirklich erforderlich. Ist mehr so ein "Sieht schön aus, kostet aber mehr, als es bringt - Gimmik"

Wenn Godzilla auftaucht, wird er sich immer einen linearen Weg durch die Stadt, bis zur Mülldeponie bahnen.

(Nur gehört: Auch ein "Hard Reset" soll möglich sein: Steuern auf Maximum schrauben. Für kurze Zeit immense Steuern kassieren, bis sozusagen der Großteil aus der Stadt geflohen ist. Mit einem Teil des so verdienten Geldes, alles abreißen - pausieren und tunen  - Steuern wieder runter setzen und alles neu besiedeln lassen.)

Bester Tipp: Learning by doing. 

mfg
Quad

/edit


Laangen_23 schrieb:


> Hallo, mein grösstes Problem ist dass ich 10 Müllwagen habe die nix tun, und der Müllberg steig ohne Ende.
> Gibt es da ein bekannten BUG??


 
Falls es kein Bug ist, wären bei solchen Anfragen ein paar Infos mehr ganz gut. Sind die Wägen jemals gefahren?
Falls Nein - Mal einfach aus und wieder einsteigen versuchen. Fehlt womöglich ein Stück Straße?
Falls Ja - Noch genug Volumen um mehr Müll aufzunehmen? Hast du ein Recycling Center und dazugehöriges Lager beim Handelszentrum? 
Sontige Infos, die uns auf eine Spur bringen können?


----------



## Laangen_23 (18. März 2013)

Also wenn ich Garagen baue sind die meisten leer, also keine LKW's drin.
Bei anderen sind die LKW's da und die fahren auch raus aber verlassen die Stadt (habe kein Abkommen mit einen von den Nachbarstädten für die Müllentsorgung) und kommen nicht mehr zurück. 

Die Straße ist ok und die Müllentlager sind leer.

Was meinst du mit "Mal einfach aus und wieder einsteigen versuchen".

Vielen dank im voraus.
MFG


----------



## Quadwo (18. März 2013)

Mit einfach an und aus, meinte ich einfach mal aus dem Spiel aussteigen und neu rein^^ 

Ja, bei den Garagen die leer sind, sind die Müllwägen also unterwegs... Bei dir anscheinend irgendwo außerhalb der Stadt wie du es formulierst. Also bei dir fahren definitiv keine blauen LKW's herum?
Normalerweise sollten die nur die Stadt verlassen, wenn's bei dir nix zu tun gibt -also irgendwelchen Nachbarn ausgeholfen wird, oder du sie generell einer anderen Stadt zugewiesen hast.

-> Auf deiner Müllkarte ragen die braunen Balken also nach wie vor, bei allen Häusern in den Himmel? Sonst klick mal auf einen Müllwagen der deinen Ablageplatz verlässt auf "folgen" oder "beobachten" was da eben steht und guck wohin der fährt.

/edit
PS:
(Ich weiß, die Fragen hören sich doof an, aber meistens is es einfach eine Kleinigkeit, die man übersehen hat und das System lahm legt. So gings zumindest mir schon des öfteren^^  Von nem Bug, der sich nur auf die Müllautos bezieht hät ich nämlich noch nix gehört... Mal abgesehen davon, dass deren Routen teils, doch sehr... Dümmlich erscheinen^^ Zwei fahren hintereinander eine Straße lang etc.)


----------



## Laangen_23 (18. März 2013)

Ok jetzt hab ich verstanden!! 

Ich probier nachher mal einem Müllwagen zu folgen, wenn die denn da sind!! 
Also wenn ich auf die Mülltonne klicke müsste Ich ja eigentlich die Müllwagen sehen die in der Stadt herum fahren aber da ist nix. Da blincken nur Mülltonnen in der ganzen Stadt!! 

Vielen dank für deine Hilfe!! Und ja, die Sims sind leider nicht immer die schlausten!!


----------



## agentsmith1612 (19. März 2013)

Quadwo schrieb:


> (Nur gehört: Auch ein "Hard Reset" soll möglich sein: Steuern auf Maximum schrauben. Für kurze Zeit immense Steuern kassieren, bis sozusagen der Großteil aus der Stadt geflohen ist. Mit einem Teil des so verdienten Geldes, alles abreißen - pausieren und tunen  - Steuern wieder runter setzen und alles neu besiedeln lassen.)


 
Das Problem was dabei entstehen kann ist mir nämlich schon zweimal passiert, ist ein ganz fießer Bug.

Wenn man Straßen abreißt und dort gerade der Krankenwagen, Feuerwehr oder Polizeiwagen gefahren ist, ist das Fahrzeug weg. Neue Polizei, neue Garage bringt alles nichts. Die Wagen sind weg. Müllabfuhr genau so.
Ich hatte das nämlich auch schon so gemacht und trotzdem jeden Tag 20 Tote gehabt. Auch mit 5 Krankenwagen nichts passiert und ich hab auch keine Krankenwagen gesehen. Sogesehen kann man in der Situation die Karte vergessen.


----------



## costa (19. März 2013)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Das Problem was dabei entstehen kann ist mir nämlich schon zweimal passiert, ist ein ganz fießer Bug.
> 
> Wenn man Straßen abreißt und dort gerade der Krankenwagen, Feuerwehr oder Polizeiwagen gefahren ist, ist das Fahrzeug weg. Neue Polizei, neue Garage bringt alles nichts. Die Wagen sind weg. Müllabfuhr genau so.
> Ich hatte das nämlich auch schon so gemacht und trotzdem jeden Tag 20 Tote gehabt. Auch mit 5 Krankenwagen nichts passiert und ich hab auch keine Krankenwagen gesehen. Sogesehen kann man in der Situation die Karte vergessen.



Deswegen hatte ich so viele Tote nach dem kompletten Neubau der Stadt..


----------



## Equilino (19. März 2013)

Ich brauch mal hilfe mit dem grossprojekt. sonst hab ich es langsam in den griff bekommen 230000 leute.

bei einem grossprojekt, wie läuft das genau mit den ressourcen? ich brauche öl,metall und legierungen.
ich habe ein handels depot für legierungen und metall, nun meine frage, was muss ich anklicke bei welthandel?? eigenbedarf,export oder import?? 
dan habe ich eine ölraffenerie, die pumpt gut öl in meine silos, was muss ich dort anklicken bei weltmarkt?? eigen,import oder export?

dann sehe ich immer die lkws richtung grossprojekt fahren, mit z.b. 5 tonnen legierungen, aber beim grossprojekt addiert es dann nicht dazu

danke


----------



## hamburgcity (19. März 2013)

Equilino schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal hilfe mit dem grossprojekt. sonst hab ich es langsam in den griff bekommen 230000 leute.
> 
> bei einem grossprojekt, wie läuft das genau mit den ressourcen? ich brauche öl,metall und legierungen.
> ich habe ein handels depot für legierungen und metall, nun meine frage, was muss ich anklicke bei welthandel?? eigenbedarf,export oder import??
> ...



Wenn Du auf Export klickst, verkaufst du es für den angezeigten Preis (pro Tonne glaube ich). Import - importieren. D.h. du kaufst es ein, Web. benötigt. Und Eigen ist halt Eigenbedarf. D.h. wenn Du zum Beispiel ein Öl Kraftwerk hast, musst Du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass es ausgeht weil verkauft (wenn auf Export).


----------



## DarkMo (19. März 2013)

Quadwo schrieb:


> An alle Obernörgler: Wenns euch wie es jetzt ist, nicht passt, legt das Spiel ein paar Monate zu Seite und startet dann erneut.


 oha! ich kauf mir also jetzt ein spiel für teuer geld (also hypothetisch in meinem falle, ich habs ned gekauft) ums dann in "ein paar monaten" endlich mal anzufassen? nein nein, du hast recht, das is nu echt kein grund den obernörgler raushängen zu lassen 

konsumiert ihr nur schön weiter mit eurer toleranz zu jedem bullshit. ich hab eh mit der spiele welt abgeschlossen.


----------



## Iro540 (20. März 2013)

Hm komisch: ich habe 26t einwohner und in der mitte steht eine polizeiwache mit max. anzahl an streifenwagen und eine eweiterung der zellenbloecke. Jetzt meckert ein haus, dass soviel kriminalitaet am start ist und das haus direkt daneben sagt, "das nenne ich mal polizeipraesenz"... Komische sache. Jetzt habe ih eine zweite polizeiwache direkt neben das motzende haus gebaut. Kann ja auch nicht sein, dass der eine haushalt genau das gegenteil des anderen sagt. Beide befinden sich auf stufe $$$.

Das gleiche mit krankenhaeuser. Habe 2 kliniken (also die kleinen) und der eine motzt es gaebe zu viele keime, allerdings sterben pro tag bei mir 0 leute. 

Kann mir jemand verraten wie ih mehr geld pro stunde verdienen kann? Also ohne die steuern enorm zu erhoehen? Habe alle steuern auf 8% laufen.


----------



## sh4sta (20. März 2013)

Die Keime bekämpft man mit dem großen Krankenhaus. Glaub mit dem Wellness-Wagen.


----------



## Equilino (20. März 2013)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf Export klickst, verkaufst du es für den angezeigten Preis (pro Tonne glaube ich). Import - importieren. D.h. du kaufst es ein, Web. benötigt. Und Eigen ist halt Eigenbedarf. D.h. wenn Du zum Beispiel ein Öl Kraftwerk hast, musst Du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass es ausgeht weil verkauft (wenn auf Export).


 

und wegen dem grossprojekt.. wie gelangen die ressourcen dorthin


----------



## Iro540 (20. März 2013)

Hm, muss ich mal versuchen. Kann ich dann eigentlich alle meine kliniken abreissen? Habe momentan 2 und beide mt 3 anbaugen und 4 krankenwagen. Also recht gut ausgebaut die dinger.

Also eins muss ich mal sagen: mir ist sc2013 noch nie abgeschmiert oder andere probleme. Verbinden kann ich mich auch immer gleich.


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2013)

Spiele-Special: Chaos in der Simulation - So schummelt SimCity - GameStar.de


----------



## Fexzz (20. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Spiele-Special: Chaos in der Simulation - So schummelt SimCity - GameStar.de


 
Schön dass nun auch deutsche Magazine davon berichten.


----------



## McClaine (20. März 2013)

Aber schon krass was die da verzapft haben... man könnte meinen, Ea und Maxxis haben mittlerweile erfahrung darin


----------



## sh4sta (20. März 2013)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Hm, muss ich mal versuchen. Kann ich dann eigentlich alle meine kliniken abreissen? Habe momentan 2 und beide mt 3 anbaugen und 4 krankenwagen. Also recht gut ausgebaut die dinger.
> 
> Also eins muss ich mal sagen: mir ist sc2013 noch nie abgeschmiert oder andere probleme. Verbinden kann ich mich auch immer gleich.



Also ich mach das meistens so, da dit große Krankenhaus so schon 50 plätze hat^^


----------



## frEnzy (21. März 2013)

Ich wollte mal fragen: Ist das hier legal (Sim City bei EA Origin Indien für 21) oder riskiert man damit seinen Account?


----------



## Ash1983 (21. März 2013)

WHi5K3Y schrieb:


> Also der öffentliche Personennahverkehr rentiert sich auch bei uns nicht durch die Einnahmen und deshalb muss er subventioniert werden. Denke mal das wird in SimCity der gleiche Grund sein.



Nur hat man in Simcity wirklich ausschließlich Kosten und 0 Einnahmen dagegen, schon etwas dürftig.


----------



## Laangen_23 (21. März 2013)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen: Ist das hier legal (Sim City bei EA Origin Indien für 21) oder riskiert man damit seinen Account?


 
Also würde schon sagen dass das Ok ist da es sich ja um eine originale Version von Origin/EA handelt.

Ein Freund von mir hat das gemacht und hat bis dato keine Probleme gehabt. Kann aber vielleicht noch kommen!! ^^


----------



## agentsmith1612 (21. März 2013)

Laangen_23 schrieb:


> Also würde schon sagen dass das Ok ist da es sich ja um eine originale Version von Origin/EA handelt.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir hat das gemacht und hat bis dato keine Probleme gehabt. Kann aber vielleicht noch kommen!! ^^



Ich hab die RU Version von einem Keylieferant. Läuft ohne Probleme, außer dass wenn ein Patch kommt ich maximal 24h warten muss bist der Lieferant dann den deutsch Patch online stellt.


----------



## Quadwo (21. März 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> oha! ich kauf mir also jetzt ein spiel für teuer geld (also hypothetisch in meinem falle, ich habs ned gekauft) ums dann in "ein paar monaten" endlich mal anzufassen? nein nein, du hast recht, das is nu echt kein grund den obernörgler raushängen zu lassen
> 
> konsumiert ihr nur schön weiter mit eurer toleranz zu jedem bullshit. ich hab eh mit der spiele welt abgeschlossen.


 
So zur Info... Wer's nicht schon mitbekommen hat... EA schenkt derzeit jedem, der sich SimCity geleistet hat ein gratis Spiel. Der Link sollte 1/Tag beim Start von Origin erscheinen. Lautet so in etwa "Ihr erwartet mehr von uns? - Wir auch!"
Drauf klicken und Gratis Spiel auswählen. (Verfügbar sind z.B: Battlefield 3, Need for Speed – Most Wanted, Dead Space 3, oder Mass Effect 3 und ein paar mehr) 

"...alle Käufer von SimCity 5 haben Anspruch auf das Extra-Game, die das Spiel vor dem 26. März um 8:00 Uhr bei Origin gekauft bzw. registriert haben. Der Download der Gratisspiele erfolgt ausschließlich über Origin und ist vom 21. März um 17:00 Uhr bis zum 31. März um kurz vor 9 möglich."

*Muhaha* Ich hab meins schon 21.März um 16:00 UHr bekommen *lol*


----------



## KornDonat (21. März 2013)

Quadwo schrieb:


> So zur Info... Wer's nicht schon mitbekommen hat... EA schenkt derzeit jedem, der sich SimCity geleistet hat ein gratis Spiel. Der Link sollte 1/Tag beim Start von Origin erscheinen. Lautet so in etwa "Ihr erwartet mehr von uns? - Wir auch!"
> Drauf klicken und Gratis Spiel auswählen. (Verfügbar sind z.B: Battlefield 3, Need for Speed – Most Wanted, Dead Space 3, oder Mass Effect 3 und ein paar mehr)
> 
> "...alle Käufer von SimCity 5 haben Anspruch auf das Extra-Game, die das Spiel vor dem 26. März um 8:00 Uhr bei Origin gekauft bzw. registriert haben. Der Download der Gratisspiele erfolgt ausschließlich über Origin und ist vom 21. März um 17:00 Uhr bis zum 31. März um kurz vor 9 möglich."
> ...


 
Lebst du in in der Zukunft ? 

Ich hab meins aber auch schon seit gestern Abend


----------



## Earl_Raven (21. März 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Lebst du in in der Zukunft ?
> 
> Ich hab meins aber auch schon seit gestern Abend



Ne er hat vergessen den kalender von 2012 auf 2013 zu stellen.


----------



## Iro540 (21. März 2013)

Hab das mit den krankenhaeusern mal gemacht. Mal schaun wie sich das auswirkt.

Jetzt ist mir was neues aufgefallen: ich habe ne karte mit viel erdoel. Gut, zwei pumpstationen raufgebaut, alle pumpen ausgebaut und zwei handelsdepots mit maximaler erweiterung fuer das erdoel. Alles auf export gestellt. Nun ist es leider nur so, dass lediglich ein lager alles verkauft und das zweite gar nix... Obwohl ich beide auf export gestellt habe. Muss ich nicht versthen.

Das mit den einwohnern ist ja mal geil. Da reisst man nen haus ab und schwups hat man 50% weniger einwohner... Geilo


----------



## Fexzz (21. März 2013)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Hab das mit den krankenhaeusern mal gemacht. Mal schaun wie sich das auswirkt.
> 
> Jetzt ist mir was neues aufgefallen: ich habe ne karte mit viel erdoel. Gut, zwei pumpstationen raufgebaut, alle pumpen ausgebaut und zwei handelsdepots mit maximaler erweiterung fuer das erdoel. Alles auf export gestellt. Nun ist es leider nur so, dass lediglich ein lager alles verkauft und das zweite gar nix... Obwohl ich beide auf export gestellt habe. Muss ich nicht versthen.
> 
> Das mit den einwohnern ist ja mal geil. Da reisst man nen haus ab und schwups hat man 50% weniger einwohner... Geilo


 
Jo total geil.


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2013)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Das mit den einwohnern ist ja mal geil. Da reisst man nen haus ab und schwups hat man 50% weniger einwohner... Geilo


 Lies mal das was ich verlinkt habe, dann weißt du warum.
Es gibt weder feste Arbeitsplätze oder Wohnsitze.


----------



## Iro540 (21. März 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Jo total geil.



Jo, end-geil


----------



## hamburgcity (21. März 2013)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen: Ist das hier legal (Sim City bei EA Origin Indien für 21) oder riskiert man damit seinen Account?


 
Laut AGB's nicht. Ich kenne einige Leute, die das Game dort geholten haben. EA hat davon Wind bekommen - nun musste Du einen Proxy benutzen. Funzt perfekt


----------



## Lt.Ford (21. März 2013)

Wenn ich fragen darf: Wie hast du es denn über einen Proxy hinbekommen? Das Spiel wurde komplett aus dem Store entfernt, da hilft auch kein Proxy 

Man muss das Spiel auf der Origin Thailand Webseite in den Warenkorb legen und auf der Origin Indien Webseite bezahlen (das bleibt im Warenkorb). Der Trick funktioniert meines Wissens nach immernoch. So habe ich es mir "damals" gekauft.


----------



## Infernal-jason (21. März 2013)

ach ich warte einfach 2 monate, dann gisb es für 15€ bei jedem key seller.


----------



## costa (21. März 2013)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Hab das mit den krankenhaeusern mal gemacht. Mal schaun wie sich das auswirkt.
> 
> Jetzt ist mir was neues aufgefallen: ich habe ne karte mit viel erdoel. Gut, zwei pumpstationen raufgebaut, alle pumpen ausgebaut und zwei handelsdepots mit maximaler erweiterung fuer das erdoel. Alles auf export gestellt. Nun ist es leider nur so, dass lediglich ein lager alles verkauft und das zweite gar nix... Obwohl ich beide auf export gestellt habe. Muss ich nicht versthen.
> 
> Das mit den einwohnern ist ja mal geil. Da reisst man nen haus ab und schwups hat man 50% weniger einwohner... Geilo



Hast du sowohl beim Lager als auch bei den Pumpstationen alle Wagen gebaut?
Ich zumindest hatte nie mit sowas Probleme, obwohl ich max. 60000 Barrel pro Tag gefördert habe, vielleicht die Straßen vergrößern und mehr Lagerkapazität bereitstellen. Das sollte helfen.


----------



## Iro540 (22. März 2013)

costa schrieb:


> Hast du sowohl beim Lager als auch bei den Pumpstationen alle Wagen gebaut?
> Ich zumindest hatte nie mit sowas Probleme, obwohl ich max. 60000 Barrel pro Tag gefördert habe, vielleicht die Straßen vergrößern und mehr Lagerkapazität bereitstellen. Das sollte helfen.



Alles auf maximum gestellt; also anzahl der fahrzeuge. Lagerkapazitaet habe ich zwei mal 6000 barrel. Hm, dann muss ich ja das grosse handelsdepot mal bauen, da bekommt man ja mehr lagerkapazitaet als mit dem  normalen. Als strasse dient die hoechste dichte der mittleren strasse. Also nicht die ganz breite sondern die eine stufe darunter. Glaube die heisst landstrasse mit hoher dichte. Ich habe jetzt meine erste stadt so eingestellt, dass sie von meiner zweiten stadt das ganze oel kauft. So habe ich waehrend ich in meiner zweiten stadt spiele meine ich laufend gute einnahmen und wenn ich mit meiner ersten spiele ists mir auch egal, weil ih da eh -10000 pro stunde mache.

Jetzt hab ich ein oelkraftwerk gebaut und aergere mich voll weil mein oelexport in den keller geht. Finde es bloed, dass es nur diese vier arten von kraftwerken gibt. Naja, ist ja auch realistisch sowas.


----------



## sh4sta (22. März 2013)

Das mit dem Lager hatte ich auch in meiner letzten Öl-Stadt. Ich habe 3 Lager gebaut und auf Export gestellt und diese wurden von 3 Öl-Quellen beliefert(öl+lager voll mit LKW's). Es hat immer nur 1 Lager verkauft. Alle 16 LKW's sind nur zu einem Lager gefahren udn haben von dort Öl verkauft. Als das LAger dann leer war sind se dann zu dem nähsten usw. Die haben also immer erst 1 Lager leer gemacht...


----------



## costa (22. März 2013)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lager hatte ich auch in meiner letzten Öl-Stadt. Ich habe 3 Lager gebaut und auf Export gestellt und diese wurden von 3 Öl-Quellen beliefert(öl+lager voll mit LKW's). Es hat immer nur 1 Lager verkauft. Alle 16 LKW's sind nur zu einem Lager gefahren udn haben von dort Öl verkauft. Als das LAger dann leer war sind se dann zu dem nähsten usw. Die haben also immer erst 1 Lager leer gemacht...



Das hatte ich auch, ich denke die anderen dienen als Puffer. Bei denen dauert es dann halt bloß länger bis die gelehrt werden und wenn sie volllaufen baut man halt die Kapazitäten aus.
BTW: Mir ist aber noch nie aufgefallen das ein Ölkraftwerk so viel Öl verbraucht.


----------



## Laangen_23 (22. März 2013)

Huhu, ich habe seit heute Abend folgendes Problem:

Ich probier mich in meine Stadt einzuloggen und dann kommt die Meldung "Kann Stadt derzeit nicht laden" !!! 

Kennt jemand von euch das Problem oder hat jemand eine Lösung?? plz

MFG


----------



## Lexx (22. März 2013)

Du wurdest in deiner Abwesenheit als Bürgermeister abgewählt.
Vielleicht wurde sie auch von radikalen Islamisten weggebombt.

Oder die Server sagen: jetzt nicht!


----------



## Laangen_23 (22. März 2013)

Vielen dank für die nette Hilfe


----------



## Gameover91 (23. März 2013)

Der Beste Tipp den ich hier bekomme habe, den ich jetzt strikt befolgen werde: 
1-2 Monate warten bis das Spiel gepatcht wurde. Habe 4 Städte gebaut alle mit Einwohnerzahl zwichen 150 und 230k.
Am Ende immer das selbe Problem, der Austausch zwichen den Städten funktioniert nicht richtig, Polizei funktioniert nicht richtig, Feuerwehr und Krankenhaus auch nicht. 
Im Grunde funktioniert nichts richtig und das merkt man im Verlauf des Spiels immer stärker, wo es mit 50k Einwohnern noch locker klappt funktioniert mit 200k nichts mehr. 
Deswegen ist jetzt warten angesagt.


----------



## DarkMo (23. März 2013)

besserer tipp: gib den schmuß zurück. in 3 4 monaten kann man sichs nochma überlegen zu kaufen und spart vllt sogar noch geld.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (24. März 2013)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> Der Beste Tipp den ich hier bekomme habe, den ich jetzt strikt befolgen werde:
> 1-2 Monate warten bis das Spiel gepatcht wurde. Habe 4 Städte gebaut alle mit Einwohnerzahl zwichen 150 und 230k.
> Am Ende immer das selbe Problem, der Austausch zwichen den Städten funktioniert nicht richtig, Polizei funktioniert nicht richtig, Feuerwehr und Krankenhaus auch nicht.
> Im Grunde funktioniert nichts richtig und das merkt man im Verlauf des Spiels immer stärker, wo es mit 50k Einwohnern noch locker klappt funktioniert mit 200k nichts mehr.
> Deswegen ist jetzt warten angesagt.


 
Ich hab mitm Kumpel ein Großprojekt gestartet, den Internationalen Flughafen. Dort liefere ich Öl hin.
Ich hab meherer Lager und Umschlagplätze von wo die halt das holen.
Jetzt ist das Problem das auf der Autobahn zu meiner Stadt immer Stau ist weil in meiner Stadt Stau ist.
Jetzt kommt der geilste Bug ever:
Die LKW hängen dort im Stau fest, aber dauerhaft an einer Stelle, die Bewegen sich gar nicht mehr. 
-> Projekt bekommt kein Öl
-> Ölkraftwerk bekommt kein Öl
-> LKW mit Legierungen kann das auch nichts nichts mehr mitnehmen weil der auch im Stau fest hängt
-> Legierungslager voll
-> Recyclinanlage steht still
-> Wertstoffe überall in der Stadt

Geile Sache ich hab  160k Einwohner.

Hab schon alles probiert von LKW-Garagen abreißen bis hin zu alle Lagerabreisen (300.000 Barrel Öl weg), nichts hilft.

Die Stadt kann ich wegschmeißen.


----------



## WHi5K3Y (24. März 2013)

EA sollte uns, für das Stück Software was sie da abgeleifert haben, noch mehr Spiele schenken


----------



## MESeidel (25. März 2013)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jetzt ist das Problem das auf der Autobahn zu meiner Stadt immer Stau ist weil in meiner Stadt Stau ist.
> Jetzt kommt der geilste Bug ever:
> ...


Must "nur" den Stau entklemmen.
So dass Autos aus deiner Stadt raus können.
Am besten so dass Autos nach rechts abbiegen können.
Also an Kreuzungen ruhig ein kleines Stück Straße abreißen.
Dann sind die Autos da gezwungen sich einen neuen Weg zu suchen.

Und danach das System optimieren.
Ist nicht immer einfach, aber es gibt immer einen Wegdamit das besser fliesst.
Gut ist schon mal wenn die erste Kreuzung nach der Autobahnabfahrt nach rechts (in Fahrtrichtung) zeigt.
Oder wenn nicht möglich; weit genug von der Autobahn weg damit die 3 Spuren genutzt werden können.
Generell Genug Platz ziwschen Kreuzungen lassen.
Wenn kleinere Straßen als Abkürzung genutzt werden, zur Not in Sackgassen wandeln um die Nutzung der großen zu erzwingen.

Wenn die Autobahn auswährts verstopft ist (kann passieren wenn beim Nachbar durch die Stadt führt), muss du in's Menü und neu laden.

Manchemal kommen sprunghaft Massen Arbeiter/Kunden in die Stadt.
Warum ist micr auch noch nicht ganz klar^^


----------



## Eightballz (25. März 2013)

er hat den stau aber auf der autobahn AUSSERHALB seiner stadt...das gleiche problem hatte ich auch.

dafür gibts keine lösung...

weg mit der stadt und neu anfangen...bei mir warens knapp 4 Mio. was an kohle verloren is


----------



## MESeidel (25. März 2013)

Doch: neu laden.
passiert bei mri auch ständig.
Nach dem Laden ist die Autobahn leer, die eigene Stadt kann leer laufen.
Und die Transporter sidn wieder im Depo.


----------



## Laangen_23 (25. März 2013)

Jetzt habe Ich schon 2 Städte dich ich nicht mehr laden kann!! Hab noch nie so ein verbuggtes Spiel gesehen!! 
Hatt vielleicht jemand eine Lösung für das Problem!?


----------



## agentsmith1612 (26. März 2013)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Must "nur" den Stau entklemmen.
> So dass Autos aus deiner Stadt raus können.
> Am besten so dass Autos nach rechts abbiegen können.
> Also an Kreuzungen ruhig ein kleines Stück Straße abreißen.
> ...



Das ging alles nicht, habe ich auch schon versucht, die Transporter hingen fest.

Aber zu der Sache mit dem Stau.

Bei mir ist immer Stau egal was ich mache. Spätestens an der ersten Kreuzung egal ob die direkt am Eingang der Stadt ist oder auch erst hunderte Meter weiter, spätestens da geht dann los bis raus auf die ganze Autobahn. 

Ich weiß nicht ob ich zu doof bin aber ich kanns einfach nicht verhindert und dann bei 50k Einwohnern oder manchmal auch erst bei 100k, sind 50% der Straßen komplett dicht, dauerhaft, ich weiß auch nicht was ich ändern soll, irgendwann muss man ja Kreuzungen bauen und in der Straße dann auch irgendwann und genau da entsteht dann der Stau.

Sackgassen und so hab ich auch schon ausprobiert.

Edit: Der neuste Fehler ist, ich muss eine meiner Städte jedes mal zurücksetzen dann spiele ich 5 oder 10 min und dann Synchronisationsfehler und zack ins Hauptmenü, ich kann schon die Uhr danach stellen. Ist ja nicht mehr normal, und noch eine Stadt im Arsch die ich nicht mehr Spielen kann.


----------



## Iro540 (26. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt in einer stadt (erste in region) 100k einwohner und der verkehr geht egentlich noch. Muss ein paar strassen anpassen und upgraden. Habe aller dings nicht das klassiche schachbrettmuster sondern eher fischgraet mister. Eine hauptverkehrsader und viele nebenverkehrsadern. Find ich so eigentlich okay. Und ich habe mein shuttle verkehr ausgebaut. Das hilft auch extrem finde ich. Das einzige was bei mir ist, sind die ganzen taxen die bei mor alles verstopfen.

Brauche demnaechst wieder ein neues shuttldepot. Und dann baue ich die strassenbahn aus. Dass sollte die verkehrsdichte nochmal reduzieren.

Habe so den eindruck, dass ab ca. 100k einwohner das ganze simulieren der sims voll kommen aus dem ruder laeuft und nicht mehr wie eigentlich gedacht funktioniert. Merke das daran dass ein haus sagt "super gesundheitssystem" und das danaben meckert wegen zu vielen keimen rum. Oder vor der buergermeister villa stehen demonstranten und regen sich ueber hohe mieten auf; vor dem regierungssitz demonstrieren sie wegen zu niedriger grundstueckspreise... Das soll noch jemand mal verstehen...


----------



## agentsmith1612 (27. März 2013)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt in einer stadt (erste in region) 100k einwohner und der verkehr geht egentlich noch. Muss ein paar strassen anpassen und upgraden. Habe aller dings nicht das klassiche schachbrettmuster sondern eher fischgraet mister. Eine hauptverkehrsader und viele nebenverkehrsadern. Find ich so eigentlich okay. Und ich habe mein shuttle verkehr ausgebaut. Das hilft auch extrem finde ich. Das einzige was bei mir ist, sind die ganzen taxen die bei mor alles verstopfen.
> 
> Brauche demnaechst wieder ein neues shuttldepot. Und dann baue ich die strassenbahn aus. Dass sollte die verkehrsdichte nochmal reduzieren.
> 
> Habe so den eindruck, dass ab ca. 100k einwohner das ganze simulieren der sims voll kommen aus dem ruder laeuft und nicht mehr wie eigentlich gedacht funktioniert. Merke das daran dass ein haus sagt "super gesundheitssystem" und das danaben meckert wegen zu vielen keimen rum. Oder vor der buergermeister villa stehen demonstranten und regen sich ueber hohe mieten auf; vor dem regierungssitz demonstrieren sie wegen zu niedriger grundstueckspreise... Das soll noch jemand mal verstehen...


 
Busse bringen dann auch nicht viel wenn sie im Stau stecken, aber ja ich mache das Schachbrettmuster um jeden Platz auszunutzen.

So wirklich verstehe ich das auch nicht immer, was die Sims wollen. Direkt nebem dem Shoopingladen meckern, die "wo ist das Shoppingangebot ?". 
Komischweise wenn ich mich in einer Stadt um beste Gesundheit, Feuerwehr, Poilizei usw. richtig gut kümmere entwickeln die sich nicht so schnell, als in einer meiner anderen Städte wo ich einfach nur alles lieblos dahinklatsche und mich nur auf den Rohstoffabbau kümmere.


----------



## Iro540 (27. März 2013)

Ja, genau. So kenn ich das auch. Die erste stadt ist eine bildungsstaette und eine kulturhochburg (touristen). Die entwickelt sich ab 100k richtig langsam und vor allem deoht mir permanent die pleite weil mein haushalt defizitaer ist. Nur durch die recycling station und die messe mit veranstaltungen kann ich mich immer wieder aus dem minus ziehen.

Was mich am meistens nervt: die kleinen maps und der berater fuer die haeuser: wohnungen, einkauf und industrie; meine map ist rappel voll und ich habe keinen platz mehr fuer irgendwas und der sagt mir immer, dass ich meine industrie, oder neue wohnungen hochziehen soll... Aber wo zum henker soll ich das machen wenn ich keinen platz mehr habe...????

Wird zeit dass neue regionen kommen mit groesseren maps. Hat jemand von euch schon ne ahnung obs schon die ersten mods gib?


----------



## MESeidel (27. März 2013)

Du musst schauen Welche Wohnungen benötigt werden.
Das muss ausgeglichen sein zwischen §, §§ und §§§.
Dann hat man sogar ohne Exporte grüne Zahlen ;o)


----------



## Iro540 (27. März 2013)

Wie kann ich das beeinflussen / steuern?


----------



## MESeidel (27. März 2013)

Mit den Parks.
Nutz das § Overlay um zu sehen Wo Leute auf wie weit aufsteigen.
Und schau im Einwohner Fenster 2. Tab wo es offene Arbeitsstellen gibt.
Später dann auch die Läden danach optimieren, aber Wohngebiete hat Vorrang.
Es gibt noch Einflussfaktoren wie Schule, Umweltverschmutzung -> Krankheiten, Kriminalität, bla bla
Aber alles eher Feinabstimmung.

Sry hab gerade keine Lust auf lange Texte.
Viellicht sammle ich meine Posts mal in einem Topic^^


----------



## Iro540 (28. März 2013)

Passt schon. Wenn ich die grobinfos habe kann ich mir den rest irgendwie ableiten.

Danke.


----------



## Bubu82 (29. März 2013)

Weiß jemand oder kennt jemand das Problem mit dem Gratis Spiel ?

Wollte mir BF3 laden nur wenn ich auf laden drücke kriege ich die Meldung ihr Windows sei nicht Aktuell ?

Hab Win7


----------



## Iro540 (30. März 2013)

Oha.. Nein, die kenn ich nicht. Habe mir auch bf3 und es ging alles fein und ich habe auch win 7. Bei mir hats heute alles durcheinander gewuerfelt weil sich die systemzeit (zu lange um das warum zu erklaeren) auf das jahr 1.1.2008 resetet hat. Dann ging auf einmal mein origin nicht mehr online und andere schoene sachen sind passiert. Bloed, aber schau mal ob sich das was geaendert hat.
Ansonsten habe ich keine idee wieso weshalb warum


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. März 2013)

Ich hab mir Sim City gleich zum release gekauft und konnte es die ersten Tage kaum spielen wegen den ganzen Problemen.. Ich hab's ne Woche weggepackt und hab lieber gewartet bis es "spielbar" gepatcht wurde. Ich hab jetzt mit meiner zweiten Stadt angefangen und habe zwei Probleme, 1. wie bei jedem, die zu kleinen Karten, ich hoffe das Maxis da größere Karten nachreicht!! Ich stelle mir Karten vor die so groß sind, wodrauf man mehrere Städte bauen kann, jede mit einer langen Autobahn verbunden, eventuell dazwischen eine kleines Dörfchen Städte mit einer Vorstadt, die nochmal so groß ist wie 10 jetzige Karten, mit egal wie viel Hardware sowas fördern würde, dann stell ich die Auflösung halt auf 240 x 320  Nr. 2 Meine Bürger protestieren weil angeblich die Stadt voller Müll ist.. Das kann garnicht sein, der Müll wird jeden Tag abgeholt und verbrannt.. Ich versteh das nicht.. Meine Stadt hat so 35 - 40 k Einwohner


----------



## Ash1983 (30. März 2013)

Bubu82 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand oder kennt jemand das Problem mit dem Gratis Spiel ?
> 
> Wollte mir BF3 laden nur wenn ich auf laden drücke kriege ich die Meldung ihr Windows sei nicht Aktuell ?
> 
> Hab Win7


 
Ich habe gelesen, dass man Spiele, die ab 18 freigegeben sind nur zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr kaufen kann.


----------



## Bubu82 (30. März 2013)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass man Spiele, die ab 18 freigegeben sind nur zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr kaufen kann.


 
Das ist richtig hab um 23 Uhr drauf geklickt weil es nicht anders geht. Aber mal erlich welcher unter 18 jähriger ist vor 23 im bett. 

Nunja jetzt wenn ich Bf3 laden will bekomme ich die meldung Win ist nicht Aktull genug?
Ich hätte Dead Space 3 nehmen soll:banghead:

Gestern nach Origin update konnte ich Sim City nicht mehr starten erst Neuinstallation brachte was


----------



## Low (1. April 2013)

Bei dem Keystore wo ich sim City für 25€ gekauft habe kann man auch nur zwischen 23-06 Uhr fsk 18 kaufen...deutsches Gesetz...genau wie bei vielen Videos


----------



## agentsmith1612 (5. April 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Nr. 2 Meine Bürger protestieren weil angeblich die Stadt voller Müll ist.. Das kann garnicht sein, der Müll wird jeden Tag abgeholt und verbrannt.. Ich versteh das nicht.. Meine Stadt hat so 35 - 40 k Einwohner


 
Wollen die denn schon Recyling ?
Wenn ja musst du auch noch eine Recyling Station bauen.
Ansonten, mehr Müllwagen, aber wenn du sagt das alles immer abgeholt wird, mh... eventl. stehen die im Stau aber dann würde es ja auch nicht angeholt werden.
Also hast du unter Spezialansicht in keinem Haus irgendwelche roten Balken ?

Ansonsten noch bisschen warten, in SimCity ist alles ziemlich langsam, was Aktion und Reaktion angeht.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. April 2013)

Recyclingcenter ist gebaut und Müllwagen Garagen ist alle ausgebaut.. Okay am Tag werden 10 - 15 Mülltonnen nicht abgeholt, jedoch stehen vor dem Rathaus ungf. 1000 Sims?!


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

Lool, naja, Wutbürger eben.. 

Macht (euch) das Spiel noch immer Spass?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. April 2013)

Ich hab nach dem die Server alle überlastet waren das Spiel erstmal weggelegt und vor gut einer Woche angefangen, deshalb hab ich noch ziemlich viel Spass, jedoch merke ich dass es sobald man die Karte zugebaut hat ziemlich langweilig wird.. Wenn es größere Karten geben würde aber nein wir sind Maxis und hören nicht auf die Community die alle das gleiche sagen, größere Karten


----------



## RayasVati (6. April 2013)

Jmd eine Idee wie ich das Wasserproblem löse? Ich hab kein Wasser mehr... Ressourcen sind erschöpft.


----------



## Iro540 (6. April 2013)

Neue stadt bauen, wasserversorgung in die aktuelle stadt verkaufen.


----------



## Gameover91 (6. April 2013)

Oder wenn möglich in Fluss nähe bauen. 
Dort geht das Wasser Nie aus.


----------



## RayasVati (6. April 2013)

Ich hab eine zweite jtz gebaut. Aber aus meiner eigenen kam. Ich jtz nichts mehr raus kratzen oder wie?


----------



## sh4sta (6. April 2013)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Jmd eine Idee wie ich das Wasserproblem löse? Ich hab kein Wasser mehr... Ressourcen sind erschöpft.



Kläranlage + Pumpstation(direkt neben/gegenüber der Kläranlage) = unendlich Wasser


----------



## RayasVati (8. April 2013)

Kann jmd sagen ob im Ultrabook die on board grafik "intel hd 4000" für für sim city 5 reicht? Muss nicht auf max Details sein. sollte nur vernünftig spielbar sein. Restliche Hardware ist n i7 und 8 gb ram. möchte kein neuen thread extra auf machen.



sh4sta schrieb:


> Kläranlage + Pumpstation(direkt neben/gegenüber der Kläranlage) = unendlich Wasser


 
1000000 Danke...funktioniert bestens...und wie mach ich verschmutzten boden sauber?


----------



## sh4sta (9. April 2013)

Du gehst auf "Parks", dann auf die NaturParks(Stufe 2) und klickst dich nach ganz hinten. Dort kannst du Bäume auswählen und diese dann "Pflanzen". Die beheben Bodenverschmutzung und helfen gegen Luftverschmutzung.


----------



## Iro540 (17. April 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand helfen?

Und zwar ich bebaue eine region mit fuenf staedten (ist eigentlich nebensaechlich). Wichtig ist, dass ich ab ca. 120t einwohner immer, aber auch wirklich immer dicke im minus bin. So mit ca. 20t pro stunde oder so. Gibts da nen trick bzw. mach ich da alles falsch so dass ich immer im minus bin?

Ich habe eine polizeistation (die grosse) mit zweifach ausgebauten streifenwagenstellplatz und hubschrauber, feuerstation (klein mit drei loeschzuegen) krankenhaus mit zwei wellness stationen und vier krankenwagen, recycling center voll ausgebaut und prozessorfab. voll ausgebaut. Dann noch zwei strassenbahnstationen voll ausgebaut und einen flughafen mit vier landebahnen. 

Einwohner ca. 120t und einiges an gewerbe und industrie. Ach, eine uni habe ich noch und drei schulen voll ausgebaut. Da mosern die einwohner auch dass sie nicht zur schule kommen, weil die buse voll sind. Aber uebern tag kommen nur so ca. 120 bis 300 schueler zum untericht (staus oder so ist nicht so viel dank der strassenbahnen).

Irgendwie habe ich das gefuehl dass mir da alles aus dem ruder laeuft und ich nur noch nachflicke und feuerwehrmann spiele und von einer baustelle zur naechsten eile und das ganze dadurch eine heilose flickschuhsterei wird. Mach ich da was falsch?

Wer sich die region bzw. Stadt mal ansehen moechte: server 6 westeurpa glaub ich heisst das, region heisst "1" und die stadt ist basel.

Waere cool wenn mir jemand ein paar tipps bzw. Tricks sagen koennte wie ich dem chaos berr werden kann ))). 

Vielen vielen dank fuer eure anregungen. 

Nen schoenen abend noch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. April 2013)

Ich hab Sim City jetzt seit gestern und hab direkt mal ne Frage:
Wenn ich so circa 20k Einwohner habe, dann ist die Stadt voll.
Ich weiß zwar dass man die irgendwie aufleveln kann, aber wie geht das?
Denn die Industrienachfrage ist mittlerweile komplett voll, obwohl die Stadt schon zur Hälfte aus Industrie besteht.


----------



## costa (21. April 2013)

Du musst die Straßen in ihrer Dichte upgraden, dann erhöht sich die Dichter der anliegenden Gebäude automatisch auch. Das kann aber dauern.

MfG


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. April 2013)

Okay, danke.
Hab noch ne Frage: wenn ich in der Region ne Stadt mit vielen Einwohnern habe, und eine mit viel Industrie und Einkaufsladen, gehen dann die Einwohner aus der einen Stadt in die andere Stadt und arbeiten da?


----------



## Iro540 (21. April 2013)

Geplant und beworben wirds; aber funktionieren tuts nicht wirklich. Zumindest nicht in dem vollen umfang.

Habe das gleiche thema: eine stadt nur wohnen und eine mit einkaufen und industrie. Die industrie kalgt ueber zu wenig arbeiter und die geschaefte ueber zu wenig kunden. Die wohnstadt hat enorm viele arbeitslose... Nunja, was sich herausgestellt hat was funktioniert ist dass die wohnstadt ein wenig industrie und einkaufen hat. Dann funktionierts besser.

Ausprobieren


----------



## Annabell (22. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich spiele in der Map eines Kumpels. Dort hatte ich bisher 1 Stadt, er auch. Jetzt habe ich eine 2. Stadt angefangen. Problem: Wie komme ich beim Spielen zurück in meine Stadt? Seine kann ich ja wenigstens besuchen. Nach einem Neustart des Spiels ist meine 1. Stadt noch markiert, aber ich sehe nur eine grüne Map?! Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wie ich da weiterbauen kann? Danke.
Gruß,
Annabell


----------



## Iro540 (22. April 2013)

Du musst in der 2ten stadt auf die regionsansicht gehen und dann die erste stadt anklicken. Nun erscheint so ein fenster mit ein paar infos wie einwohner simelons usw. Am unteren ende des fensters ist ein button der da heisst "laden". Einfach draufklicken und schon ist man in der stadt. Oder alternativ doppelklick geht auch.


----------



## Annabell (22. April 2013)

Leider sieht das Fenster, was ich da bekomme, wie folgt aus 

http://abload.de/img/simcitywqaxw.png

Oder wieviel Geduld muss ich beim Berechnen haben?


----------



## sh4sta (22. April 2013)

Hm...ich denke mal das du die Stadt knicken kannst...is Leider eines der größten Probs in SC. Städte können aufeinmal nicht mehr "brechnet" bzw. geladen werden...


----------



## Annabell (23. April 2013)

Kann man die Stadt irgendwie löschen, um auf der gleichen Map neu zu bauen?


----------



## sh4sta (24. April 2013)

Jo, also du gehst ins Hauptmenü von SimCity ---> klickst dann auf "Spielen" ---> wählst jetzt die Region aus in der sich die Stadt befindet die du löschen möchtest --- klickst dann die Stadt an die du löschen möchtest ---> und dann auf "verlassen" klicken und schon ist die Stadt weg und du kannst sie neu besiedeln.


----------



## MESeidel (24. April 2013)

Das löscht sie aber nicht.
Man verlässt die Regino nur und danach übernimmt man sie wieder.
Gebäude, Verschmutzung, (abgebaute) Ressourcen und Geld bleibt gleich.


----------



## sh4sta (24. April 2013)

Echt nicht? Ich habs selber noch nicht getestet, hatte das nur vor einiger Zeit mal in nem Forum gelesen. Gut zu wissen das dit och nich funzt, wen wunderts...


----------



## MESeidel (24. April 2013)

Ich spiel gerne verlassene Städte weiter.
Ist halt eine Herausfordeung und nicht das übliche 10 Stunden = perfekte Stadt Spiel...


----------



## costa (25. April 2013)

Dieser verdammt Patch 2.0 hat dafür gesorgt, dass meine Stadt mit 17.000.000$ nicht mehr geladen werden kann. Gibt es einen Weg diese Stadt trotzdem wiederherzustellen?

MfG


----------



## Annabell (27. April 2013)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Jo, also du gehst ins Hauptmenü von SimCity ---> klickst dann auf "Spielen" ---> wählst jetzt die Region aus in der sich die Stadt befindet die du löschen möchtest --- klickst dann die Stadt an die du löschen möchtest ---> und dann auf "verlassen" klicken und schon ist die Stadt weg und du kannst sie neu besiedeln.



Diese Stelle hat mich gerettet. Dort gibt es eine Option (Reparieren oder letzten richtigen Stand laden oder so), die kaputte Städte in Ordnung bringt. Geklickt -> in Stadt gewechselt. Lud erst einmal ewig. SimCity beendet, wieder rein, ehemalige kaputte Stadt geladen -> ging!!! Jippie. Danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## Xukii (29. April 2013)

Moin,

Ich habe das Spiel bissel auf Eis gelegt. Ist es mit dem patsch 2.0 besser geworden ?

Gruß


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. April 2013)

Nein, schlimmer.
Guck dir mal das Gamestar-Kontrollvideo dazu an.
Die Wegfindung ist noch schlechter geworden, zum Beispiel.


----------



## oneberlin (1. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Nein, schlimmer.
> Guck dir mal das Gamestar-Kontrollvideo dazu an.
> Die Wegfindung ist noch schlechter geworden, zum Beispiel.


 
das klingt nicht gut. habs auch seither nichtmehr angefasst.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2013)

Ich muss aber sagen, mich stören sämtliche Logikfehler, sowohl vor als auch nach dem Patch nicht.
Mir macht das Spiel einfach Spaß.
Btw: Wie kann man mit Kohle mehr Geld machen?
Ich hab schon 3 Kohlebergwerke und soll aber 300.000 verdienen (Mission, Metallzentrale).
Wie kann man da so viel mehr rausholen?


----------



## SIICCC (1. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Nein, schlimmer.
> Guck dir mal das Gamestar-Kontrollvideo dazu an.
> Die Wegfindung ist noch schlechter geworden, zum Beispiel.


 
na toll, muss ich nochmal auf den nächsten Patch warten...


----------



## Xukii (9. Mai 2013)

Sind jetzt mit 3.0 mehr Fehler behoben? Kann man es Genuss voll spielen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Mai 2013)

Xukii schrieb:


> Sind jetzt mit 3.0 mehr Fehler behoben? Kann man es Genuss voll spielen?



Seit wann gibt's 3.0?
Seit der Downtime gestern Abend?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (12. Mai 2013)

Seit Anfang dieser Woche soweit ich weiß


----------



## Shmendrick (20. Mai 2013)

Also wegfindung der Müllabfuhr is nicht gefixt Fahren immer noch in Kolone,Feuerwehr reagiert sehr oft nicht oder zu Spät(Löschen von Bränden meist eh sinnlos,Gebäude meist eh kaputt),Buse drehen kreise vorm Busdepot(Doppeldecker Buse Birtisches Set)

Unerklärliche Staus an Krezungen,Stau Tourismus von Autos,drehen an der Kreuzung um,um sich wieder im Stau anzustellen.
Schüler schwund in andere Städte,bzw wird angezeigt sollten so 5k in der Stadt sein,aber Grundschule,Gymi und Uni bei ca. 20-30 Kapazität.(Stadt mit 160k Einwohnern)

Da gibts noch viel mehr was so mim 3.0 Patch versaut wurde.


----------



## Shmendrick (20. Mai 2013)

Aso und nebenbei wurde wohl auf Facebook oder Twitter ne Nachricht veröffentlich wo für Ende Mai,ne Ankünding wohl fürn DLC kommt,den können sie sich innen Arsch stecken.Sollen lieber mal das Spiel zum laufen bringen.


----------



## Iro540 (20. Mai 2013)

Das geht ja gar nicht. Das spiel in ner beta bersion lassen aber schon fleissig dlcs rausbringen.
Passt auf, nachher schaltet der dlc die region frei, also groesere spielwelten und behebt die bugs (wegfindung etc...).
Das waere der hammer .
Bei mir war das mit den schuelern schon vorm 3.0er. Hatte oefters das problem, dass die einwohner gemekert habe, dass sie wieder zur schule gehen wollen, obwohl soe auf der anderen strassenseite von der schule gewohnt habe... Muss man nicht verstehen . Koennte da noch weitere komische vorkommnisse aufzaehlen aber ich habe keine lust mehr. Aendert sich ja eh nix und zweitens habe ich die schon alle aufgefuehrt...

Da iro


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. Mai 2013)

Morgen erscheint Patch 4.0, ich glaube nicht dass sich Simcity gewaltig verändert, wie auch, die hauen jede Woche n neues Update raus.. Man man man


----------



## Stratton (6. Februar 2015)

Na, ihr Städtebauverweigerer.

Ich belebe diesen Thread mal auf magische Weise wieder, da ich mir das Spiel vor drei Wochen gekauft habe (Komplettversion). 

An diesem Spiel fasziniert mich, dass es unheimlich viel falsch macht und trotzdem Heroin für micht ist. Ein Städtebauer der ersten Stunde kann einfach nicht anders als allen Widrigkeiten zum Trotz immer wieder neue Lebensräume zu schaffen.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (17. Juni 2015)

Macht trotz der zu kleinen Maps Spaß. Vor allem, daß man nun nicht mehr nur passiv der Entwicklung der Stadt zuschauen kann.
Ich fange gerade eine neue Region an. Allerdings muß ich gerade immer mehr Asche von der ersten in die zweite Stadt pumpen, weil die faulen Fettsäcke dort troz bester Versorgung, oder gerade wegen bester Versorgung, nichts abwerfen wollen. Wird Zeit, daß ich die Filterpumpen durch Normale ersetze und ein oder zwei Schulen plattmache, in die die Fettsäcke ohnehin nicht gehen 

Erste Stadt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

